
IPhone 4 no longer in the top 5 selling smartphones in UK - PeterFitch
http://www.unthinkable.biz/home/article/2331/apple-thrown-out-of-top-five-barrel-in-uk
======
DrJokepu
This is the top ten list of what? Popularity? What do they mean by that? Where
are the numbers? Where did uswitch.com get the data from? Manufacturers?
Distributors? Network operators? A web poll? Some other methodology?

~~~
barrkel
It's a perfectly valid concern, but the way you write it, it sounds like a
panicked frenzy...

[http://www.uswitch.com/news/communications/apple-drops-
out-o...](http://www.uswitch.com/news/communications/apple-drops-out-of-top-
five-in-best-mobile-phone-chart-340182/) is the original press release, I
believe. There's precious little mention of methodology on the entire
uswitch.com website, apart from "live searches and sales". Could it simply be
the outgoing links from the uswitch website?

~~~
mattmanser
Notice that the iphone is not linked on the front page of
<http://www.uswitch.com/mobiles/>. This would indicate it's not a target
market for people using uSwitch.

If you put in any search criteria the iPhone scores lower as it is more
expensive (any search for <£30 p/m it doesn't feature, anything for more it is
consistently 8th or worse).

This 'survey' is a total farce.

The linked article claims top 5 _selling_ which is totally and utterly wrong.
It seems the author can't read. And also doesn't even link to the source
article from uswitch.

------
danilocampos
How large is the timeslice on this? Apple releases the iPhone in the summer
like clockwork. Lots of people buy during the initial push and follow-on
buyers peter out in the period just before the next release. I think Apple
even acknowledged this in their last earnings call, but I could be wrong.
Unless you absolutely needed an iPhone right now, you'd want to hold out from
February - May.

Apple's annual obsolescence for their consumer products isn't a secret to the
mainstream, either. It's almost a running gag.

------
kenjackson
Is Galaxy S one smartphone in the UK, or a family of phones like here in the
US? If it's a family, it should be broken out as their constituent phones. In
which case the iPhone will likely be #5.

~~~
JonnieCache
It is only in the US and (IIRC) a couple of far eastern markets where the
galaxy S is mucked about with by the networks. In the UK and elsewhere in
europe we just get the stock galaxy S as samsung intended it.

------
drivebyacct2
I'm an Android fanboy, but I can't stand these types of posts.

------
aristidb
Interesting error message: "Could not connect to localhost"

